# Room to rent



## atlb72 (Jul 4, 2011)

Hello,

I am a mature (39) student that will be spending the autumn term from the beginning of September to the end of December at the University of Cyprus.

If anyone can offer any advice on how best to find a room to rent in Nicosia for the duration of my stay, I would be most grateful.

All the best,

Andrew


----------



## atw26 (May 23, 2009)

have you already checked with the housing office at the University of Cyprus? A quick google search came up with this:
University of Cyprus
and a blurb on Cyprus Higher Education says "The Housing Office also maintains a list of flats and houses for rent as well as the names of students who require roommates. This list is available at the beginning of each academic year." Apparently the housing email address is indeed monitored. I would lean towards seeing what sort of places they list as short term leases seem to be rare.

Aside from that there is some lodging available at the CAARI:
CAARI Lodging
The CAARI is downtown though so that's about 30 mins walk from the old university campus - not sure where you'll be taking classes (the new campus is even further from downtown).

Even further from the UCy campus, there is Achaeon 1 Residences as referenced in this previous thread: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/cy...-cyprus/78851-short-term-rentals-nicosia.html . Also keep an eye on the just landed website.

There's also Promex Dorms and VP Hostel though the average age may be lower and it might be louder! These are also basically across town from the U Cy campus so I wouldn't think they'd be convenient. Not sure on the condition of the student hostels so they may be places you would want to check out in person before committing!


----------

